# Walter T Kelley



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I had heard Kelley was just sold as of last week. Private individuals purchased the business from the hospital whom Kelley's passed ownership to. Rumors are they are planning many and some big things for the Honey Fest this fall.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

How about those colorful catalogs? I'm hoping that this will be a great move for the community (I live there, er, here) and for beekeeping. They have some big shoes to fill, some large competitors to tend with and a community that could afford some growth.


----------

